

A pizza guy invented the bulletproof vest - kumarski
http://www.humansinvent.com/#!/1041/the-pizza-guy-who-invented-the-bulletproof-vest/

======
andrewfelix
This article is pure horseshit. He did not invent the bulletproof vest. He
patented a particular _kind_ of bulletproof vest.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ballistic_vest>

~~~
markyc
plus, he was "a former marine turned pizza shop owner"

------
scotty79
Another earlier inventor of successful bullet proof vest
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Casimir_Zeglen>

